# Smoking my first fattie...



## i smoke it (Nov 5, 2011)

...It was a cold, crisp, day in February of 1990. We were on our way to a tattoo shop for my brothers first tattoo. Wait...What? Sorry. Wrong forum...

Anywho, I will be "smoking" my first "fattie" in the smoking device tomorrow. As soon as I heard about this awesome little nugget of orgasmic flavor explosion, my mind immediately began to race. "What can I stuff in the middle of this pork covered "Twinkie"? I decided on chicken. And here's why.

A.) I love chicken/turkey/pheasant. (If I had fresh pheasant here in KY, it would have gotten the nod)

2.) Since moving to KY, and getting to know local farmers, I am privileged to get fresh, free range, growth-hormone-free chickens.

So, my thought process is to simmer 2lbs of breast meat in the solution in which I would brine a whole chicken in. Equal parts kosher salt and brown sugar, with some other "secret" spices.








After simmering the breasts for about 35 minutes, I removed them from the heat and let stand in the brine for another 10-15 minutes. I removed the breasts from the brine and let them cool until I could shred them. After shredding the chicken, I covered them with the brine/stock, and into the fridge until morning.







My plan for the "fattie" is to take the basic "sausage/bacon" wrap, and stuff it with the oh-so-tender chicken breast, long grain and wild rice, and mozzarella cheese.

*To Be Continued...*


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 6, 2011)




----------



## ptcruiserguy (Nov 6, 2011)

Hmmm... sounds like this one is gonna be worth the wait.

Hey Al, save me some of that popcorn.

Mike


----------



## davidhef88 (Nov 6, 2011)

lookin good.  keep the pics coming!


----------



## hickory larry (Nov 6, 2011)

OK I'll bite ? Sounds good.


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 6, 2011)

Ok waiting


----------



## i smoke it (Nov 6, 2011)

Ok, I finally have everything under control. It is so windy here today that I was having trouble keeping the smoker at 200*. So I had to move it so that the firebox vent was getting good air flow. Not an easy thing to do when the beast weighs all of 300 pounds!!

Up and at it this morning, ready for some fatties.

Got my sausage rolled out.







Out of the bag, and on to the wax paper.







Mmmmmmmozzarella







Shredded chicken, Marinated in brined broth. I was in a rush this morning and forgot to get the rice 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	











The wife's awesome job on the bacon weave.







2 chicken and mozzarella stuffed fatties.







Let the smoking begin!! I always smoke a few chubs of breakfast sausage when it's fired up.







Well, I hope you enjoyed the update. I'll be back with finished photos!!


----------



## alaskanbear (Nov 6, 2011)

Got my goodies so I AINT goin no wheres, I am ready for my serving!!

Rich


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 6, 2011)

Well your just gonna keep us hanging, but that's OK I'll just grab a beer!


----------



## bluebombersfan (Nov 6, 2011)

Lookin good!!!!


----------



## i smoke it (Nov 6, 2011)

After the first flip.







Fresh out from under the broiler.







Chicken and Mozzarella stuffed fattie. However, I am assuming that I did not seal the ends very well and lost the majority of the cheese to the bottom of my smoker. Lesson learned. With that being said, It tastes AWESOME. Already thinking about what I'm stuffing the next one with
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	











Thanks to everyone who looked at this post, and most of all, Thanks for welcoming me to the board and expanding my cooking addiction!!


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 7, 2011)

Great looking fattie, they don't get any better than that.

Pretty dang good for your first try!


----------



## raptor700 (Nov 8, 2011)

MMMMmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm........................................................................

Very nice


----------



## teeznuts (Nov 8, 2011)

I've never pulled chicken. I must explore this.


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 9, 2011)

teeznuts said:


> I've never pulled chicken. I must explore this.




Teez, If you have never pulled chicken.

Here's how I like chicken. Smoke at 225 until thigh or leg is 175. Take skin off, put aside. Pull meat from bones, just like PP. Fry some bacon in a pan until crispy. Put on paper towels. Take chicken skin, chop into small pieces & fry in bacon grease until crispy. Put on paper towel to dry. Chop bacon into small pieces and combine with skin. Toss all together with chicken. This way you get the smoky flavor of the skin & it's crispy. The chicken is very moist because it was smoked at a lower temp. I know it doesn't sound too healthy, just don't eat it every night.


----------



## bluebombersfan (Nov 9, 2011)

That looks AWESOME!  GREAT JOB!!


----------



## billyj571 (Nov 10, 2011)

Looks awesome. I smoke It..

Thanks for sharing Al gona try that


----------

